
Show HN: IKEA Stock Checker - yeutterg
https://github.com/yeutterg/ikea-stock-check
======
yeutterg
Here's a little weekend project I put together after finding it frustrating to
plan IKEA trips. It basically generates a shopping list with item locations
and notifies you if there are quantity issues.

The code is pretty hacky and there are most definitely bugs. But maybe you'll
find it useful.

------
downrightmike
Let me just check if they have l;askfjvaosligjhwa;oifdhjaol in stock...

